# Advice on Good Apologia?



## sean (May 26, 2007)

Hey, guys. I have a friend who has requested good materials on defending Christianity through arguments from morality and from the Resurrection. I assured him that, other than my own, I would attempt to retrieve a wide array of advice on the subjects. I think he would prefer articles or booklets rather than books as he must adhere to an ever-approaching deadline. Any thoughts?


----------



## sean (May 26, 2007)

Or even good passages from certain books, I should add...


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2007)

The words I have been waiting to here.
These are Greg Bahnsen's articles. He was the most powerful *debating* apologist of the 20th century. He was the man atheists feared most. 

Next, I would like to recommend Paul Manata's collation of apologetic materials: The Philosophy of the Christian Religion (these are articles you can access online for free).

Also check out Professor John Frame's website. It may answer most of your questions.

I will try to find audio later.


----------

